# Shot placement for bow hunting



## timetohunt (Sep 10, 2008)

I am a newbie to bow hunting so here is my question. On the "Deer Hunting" forum they had a thread on shot placement to put a deer down right there.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=229683
It had a great picture on there with a red dot on a deer showing the ideal shot.
I am assuming that that was for firearms and not bows.
The question is, Is this the same spot that is the ideal for bow hunting too or should the shot be placed further back in the crease behind the leg?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 10, 2008)

nope, with a bow in hand you need to move back behind the crease in the shoulder, which is a little lower than the red dot as well.

with a bow your ultimate goal on every shot should be to deflate both lungs.  when broadside you basically shoot like the shot below.  when quartering away you start aiming for the off leg.  the more the deer quarters the farther back you have to aim to get both lungs.

this is kinda what you want with a bow.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 10, 2008)

here is another I just pulled off the web


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 10, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> nope, with a bow in hand you need to move back behind the crease in the shoulder, which is a little lower than the red dot as well.
> 
> with a bow your ultimate goal on every shot should be to deflate both lungs.  when broadside you basically shoot like the shot below.  when quartering away you start aiming for the off leg.  the more the deer quarters the farther back you have to aim to get both lungs.
> 
> this is kinda what you want with a bow.



100% correct with a gun & a bow


----------



## tyler1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Great answer.


----------



## timetohunt (Sep 10, 2008)

Super Jim! I kinda thought I should be aiming there. I am getting great groupings with my arrows, I just want to be practicing on the right spot.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 10, 2008)

Another thing that might help is to shoot for the opposite shoulder (quartering away) or try to visualize the allow going thru both lungs or hopefully the heart.


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 10, 2008)

Super, super, super post Jimbo. You want to stay away from the scapula (upper shoulder) w/ archery tack. With a gun, that's where I aim but not a bow.I know there are a bunch of dudes on here that think they can launch one right through the scapula but it is not a good shot to take. IMO if you stay under the scapula and infront of the guts, call your draggin buddy cause he's in the truck.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 10, 2008)

great pics, this is the type info us newbies need...and appreciate.
On a side note I've heard and read about guys who shoot the hind quarters for the femoral artery with a bow,...is that a good shot and if so, where would you aim?


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 10, 2008)

RipperIII said:


> great pics, this is the type info us newbies need...and appreciate.
> On a side note I've heard and read about guys who shoot the hind quarters for the femoral artery with a bow,...is that a good shot and if so, where would you aim?




had a salesman @ BPS tell me that's the drop em shot...after checking that shot for myself, I moved up to the usual crease...it may work, but I'm not going for a hip shot...no me anyway.

good thread.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 10, 2008)

wipe the hind quarter shot from your memory.

no responsible hunter with bow or gun would ever take that shot purposely.

IF you happen to make a bad shot and hit the femoral the deer will bleed out and die and you might recover it, but dont try it on purpose


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 10, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> wipe the hind quarter shot from your memory.
> 
> no responsible hunter with bow or gun would ever take that shot purposely.
> 
> IF you happen to make a bad shot and hit the femoral the deer will bleed out and die and you might recover it, but dont try it on purpose



last year pre-season I promise the guy encouraged me to start taking that shot,


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 10, 2008)

Big Foot said:


> last year pre-season I promise the guy encouraged me to start taking that shot,




let me try and say it nicely...

guy is an IDIOT if he takes it on purpose or recommends it ever.

keep on deflating lungs


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 10, 2008)

Not trying to stir the pot or anything.  Just a question or observation.  I totally agree...double lung should probably be your goal on every shot.  It's a killer and there are few variables to consider...and it's a BIG target.

But I wonder if our "fear" of that front shoulder may be becoming a little out-dated as archery equipment gets faster and stronger.

I've noticed that, with up to date, super fast, high KE bows, an arrow tipped with a broadhead will slip right through a shoulder with no problem for the most part.  Is it the ideal shot?  Nope.  That's not what I'm asking.  Just asking if we are a little TOO scared of that shoulder bone these days.

I ask because I shot a big doe at 33 yards last year.  Re-watching the video footage, I did the right thing and aimed very low.  She dropped about a foot and the arrow ended up going straight through that shoulder and coming out the other side.  It went through so fast, you almost can't see it on the video.....like a hot knife through butter.

I'm just curious.  What do you guys think?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 10, 2008)

I normally try to shoot them so that my arrow will exit tight behind the off shoulder, kinda in their "armpit", for lack of a better term.  I don't sweat too much where it goes in, just where it comes out.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 10, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> Not trying to stir the pot or anything.  Just a question or observation.  I totally agree...double lung should probably be your goal on every shot.  It's a killer and there are few variables to consider...and it's a BIG target.
> 
> But I wonder if our "fear" of that front shoulder may be becoming a little out-dated as archery equipment gets faster and stronger.
> 
> ...




HF, no reason to actually fear the shoulder with today's bow and today's energy...but with an arrow and broad head it can still be a risky shot because of deflection.

we all know that with lungs there is no deflection or none to care about anyway.

however if I am shooting for lungs and end up forward in some of the shoulder I have no doubt it will still be a dead deer. but if I am aiming for the shoulder and end up in the neck with an arrow we have a 11alive photo op of a deer with an arrow in its neck waiting to happen


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 10, 2008)

Another reason to stay away from the shoulder blade is blood trail.
With no major blood vessels close to the surface on the shoulder blade it takes longer for a good blood trail to start up.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Sep 10, 2008)

Just like Jim and Booner Killa said. Only one thing to add (and it is Booner's signature) "Pick a spot and aim low" with the bow. Its amazing how fast they can react and drop sometimes.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 11, 2008)

Do you need to aim low at 20 yds or shorter?


----------



## reylamb (Sep 11, 2008)

There are not too many setups that will RELIABLY (capitalized for emphasis) passthrough the "rib" that runs through the scapula.....it is best to stay away from the shoulder.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 11, 2008)

RipperIII said:


> Do you need to aim low at 20 yds or shorter?



Just a tad bit lower.  You'll always hit higher from an elevated position


----------



## short stop (Sep 11, 2008)

I   pulled  Jims  pic and edited it  to  my shot selection ---
     I  aim at the knuckle  point   at the back of the shoulder . 20 yrds might be only 20 yrds but   the deer is still going to  drop---  this is a tailgate ride    with this shot .


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 11, 2008)

short stop said:


> I   pulled  Jims  pic and edited it  to  my shot selection ---
> I  aim at the knuckle  point   at the back of the shoulder . 20 yrds might be only 20 yrds but   the deer is still going to  drop---  this is a tailgate ride    with this shot .



And even if he doesn't, you just caught part of the heart.  That's usually a 20 step, stop, and fall over shot.


----------



## Duck (Sep 12, 2008)

Whitetail anatomy.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 12, 2008)

I shoot my bow shots the same as Jim's 1st pic but my rifle shot would be on the top edge of the same dot.
Not that theres anything wrong with his rifle shot pick, just where I've always aimed. Now thats the best I remember, its been over 20 years.
I hold a few inches low for the archery 10/15 yd tree stand shot or the alert deer at 20. I usually shoot my 20 yd pin at a 25 yd alert (pins and needles) deer.
My pins are set at 20, 30, 40 .....  Sometimes you just gotta read the body language and adjust as the situation changes so its not set in stone.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 12, 2008)

short stop said:


> I   pulled  Jims  pic and edited it  to  my shot selection ---
> I  aim at the knuckle  point   at the back of the shoulder . 20 yrds might be only 20 yrds but   the deer is still going to  drop---  this is a tailgate ride    with this shot .



That's exactly where I would aim.


----------

